

Show HN: A housesharing vs. affordability map we made for London - vsubramanian
https://www.splittable.co/housesharing/sharing-vs-affordability-london

======
vsubramanian
Hi there, Vasanth here - we launched Splittable.co last week (for
housesharers) and as part of that, we teamed up with findproperly.co.uk to
build and publish a map we thought was interesting for London, showing the
location/affordability tradeoffs made for how housesharing can help move you
closer to central London. Data is from FindProperly, map visualisation made
with some custom JS and google maps. I think Peter from FP is hanging around
too so can answer any questions etc. Any comments/feedback welcome!

~~~
kjjw
Very nice.

I put the slider all the way to the maximum - £500 per person per week and
there are still some parts of central London that are listed as 'too
expensive'. Or perhaps is there no data for those parts?

~~~
vsubramanian
Too expensive ;) - see [http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-
rent/property-4046169...](http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-
rent/property-40461691.html) for an example

~~~
kjjw
Oh yeah. That would be a long slider! :-)

------
wowsig
It is a good idea to use a slider with discretion. Sliders like what you have
used is a bad usability practice. I wasn't able to slide the slider at all and
I wasn't able to navigate the site at all.

But in cases, where you have limited data points to offer, having the slider
bar readjust to the next data point is a good idea.

------
atemerev
It tells me that if I have a £2000 per month budget, and willing to share with
at least 1 person, I could live in the Buckingham Palace!

Looks OK to me, anyone willing to share the costs?

